
Awesome Syntax Changes in Sass 3 - mattyb
http://nex-3.com/posts/95-awesome-syntax-changes-in-sass-3
======
chriseppstein
Summary of New Features in Sass 3:

    
    
      * New CSS-Based Syntax called SCSS is available
      * Full CSS3 Support
      * New Color Utilities and Support
      * Variable now start with $
      * No more Scripting context.
      * Dashes in variable names
      * Firebug Integration
      * Watcher for files and directories

------
TrevorBurnham
Really excited about this. It'd be great to see the Sass Textmate Bundle
updated for the new syntax.

<http://github.com/seaofclouds/sass-textmate-bundle>

~~~
TrevorBurnham
Oops, linked to an older TexMate Sass bundle. The more up-to-date one (linked
to from the Sass editors page) is at

<http://github.com/charlesr/ruby-sass-tmbundle>

------
kjbekkelund
This answers a lot of my irritations with Sass! Now there are only two
problems I have, and I really don't have a good solution for either of them:
some of my files are heavy on the indentation making it really difficult to
see where I really am when adding new stuff, and I really do miss writing more
of my CSS on one line.

~~~
nixme
It seems you can solve both by switching to the new Sassy CSS syntax:
[http://beta.sass-
lang.com/docs/yardoc/file.SCSS_FOR_SASS_USE...](http://beta.sass-
lang.com/docs/yardoc/file.SCSS_FOR_SASS_USERS.html)

Use sass-convert to convert your existing sass files to scss:
[http://beta.sass-
lang.com/docs/yardoc/file.SASS_CHANGELOG.ht...](http://beta.sass-
lang.com/docs/yardoc/file.SASS_CHANGELOG.html#scss_sassy_css)

